# 00-90 and smaller SHCS dimensions



## fly_sailor (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find the dimensions for 00-90 and smaller socket head cap screws and for that matter other head types as well.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## rkepler (Aug 3, 2012)

Other screw heads and such here: 

http://www.jimorrisco.com/miniature-screws-and-fasteners/miniature-screws.html

I have never looked for SHCS smaller than 2-56 and don't know a source.  You can fund button head with hex socket in smaller but I've never seen SHCS in 0-80 or less.

These guys have them but no dimensions:

http://www.fastener-express.com/00-90-x-18-socket-head-cap-screw-stainless-steel-qty-50.aspx


----------



## dreeves (Aug 3, 2012)

I have used 0-80 SHCS on a few engines. try www.microfasteners.com/catalog/index.cfm

Dave


----------



## kvom (Aug 3, 2012)

0 size SHCS use a .05 hex.  I think that's likely the limit for a socket head; smaller than that would be phillips or slotted (e.g., screws for optics and watches).


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 3, 2012)

> 0 size SHCS use a .05 hex. I think that's likely the limit for a socket head; smaller than that would be phillips or slotted (e.g., screws for optics and watches).



Charlie IMHO the best source for such information is the Machineries Handbook. 
IMHO the best reference resource for machinists and Mechanical engineers. if you are serious about learning this hobby you should get a copy . IIRC they are up to the 29th Edition. If you are a student in machining or Engineering get the latest one. if you are just a hobbyist just about any edition will do. 
if you like learning the old ways lean toward an older edition if you wan cnc info then get a newer one or one old one new. the original 1915 Edition is available on archive .org. 

An reading my MH I concur with KMOV for the 2,3,4 "0" sizes youmay be limited to slotted. 
Tin


----------



## rkepler (Aug 4, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> Charlie IMHO the best source for such information is the Machineries Handbook



Agreed, the information in Machinery's Handbook is invaluable.  But it's also not complete and only provides the most common information on a lot of different subjects.  Screws smaller than 0 size are missing from their table (looking at the 24th edition on page 1435 "American National Standard Heaxagon and Spline Socket Head Cap Screws") but are available from suppliers.

In my post (second from the top) I did show a source for 00-90 SHCS but failed to find dimensions.  Perhaps calling the supplier (Fastener Express) would get that information, failing that I'd just buy what I needed and make do with measuring and rounding every measurement up a bit.


----------



## fly_sailor (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  rkepler's link got me everything I was looking for save the 00-90 socket head cap screws.  If you click on the head type it takes you to a drawing of the fastener.  I have a source for the 00-90 socket head cap screws so I know someone makes them.  However, my drafting package (Vectorworks) doesn't have them in its list of fasteners.  I'll just order a few and measure them as you suggested.

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, things got a little hectic around here, yesterday.

Charlie


----------



## Bluechip (Aug 5, 2012)

kvom said:


> 0 size SHCS use a .05 hex. I think that's likely the limit for a socket head; smaller than that would be phillips or slotted (e.g., screws for optics and watches).


 
I have .035" A/F & .028" A/F ... so they do go smaller than .050"  ...

I have absolutely no idea what screws they fit .... 

Dave


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 5, 2012)

0.028 fits 0-80 socket head set screw.
0.035 fits #1 and #2 socket head set screws.

Gail in NM


----------

